# PFAS-contaminated water across the US



## Tony G (Aug 11, 2021)

Well i found out some disturbing news about the water supply the pnw is already going through a drought now they find pfas in our water supply and its all over the us filter your water people..... Wiki link


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Aug 12, 2021)

Changed title from "Water" to something slightly more informative. Moved from General Banter to Staying Healthy. Made a working link.


----------



## Tony G (Aug 12, 2021)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Changed title from "Water" to something slightly more informative. Moved from General Banter to Staying Healthy. Made a working link.


Thanks i couldn't figure out how to make a working link


----------

